# All in one top down and Starting out dress



## RosD

I made this All in one top down and booties in Peter Pan DK. It has a sparkly thread through the yarn. The stitch pattern is called Inverted Hearts and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I was making it to match the dress, however it is a completely different dye lot so I will make another dress to match the All in one top. It is a much prettier shade than the dress. A big thank you to Marianna Mel, I love her patterns. &#128158;

ETA I forgot to say the All in one top is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. &#128158;


----------



## babybop

Beautiful work.


----------



## KnittingNut

This is such a sweet dress! You've taken this all-in-one to a new level. Love the pattern and the yarn color choice. Lovely work!


----------



## RosD

babybop said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you babybop. 💞


----------



## bostonbean2

Beautiful, beautiful work. The inverted heart with the picot edge really does take it to another level.


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty,fantastic work and colour.


----------



## edithann

Ros, your work is beautiful. Love the top down color and especially the stitching. Nice job!
:thumbup:


----------



## RosD

KnittingNut said:


> This is such a sweet dress! You've taken this all-in-one to a new level. Love the pattern and the yarn color choice. Lovely work!


Thank you KnittingNut. I do love to play around with Marianna's beautiful patterns. I'm always thinking what else can I do that will look pretty.💞


----------



## RosD

bostonbean2 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work. The inverted heart with the picot edge really does take it to another level.


Thank you bostonbean2. I love the way the inverted hearts turn out the right way because you are knitting top down.💞


----------



## RosD

kiwiannie said:


> Very pretty,fantastic work and colour.


Thank you kiwiannie.💞


----------



## RosD

edithann said:


> Ros, your work is beautiful. Love the top down color and especially the stitching. Nice job!
> :thumbup:


Thank you Edie. I'm glad you like it.💞


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Such a Sweet top down and starting out dress. Love the pattern and the color. Very pretty indeed.


----------



## RosD

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Such a Sweet top down and starting out dress. Love the pattern and the color. Very pretty indeed.


Thank you Cheryl. I was having withdrawals because I haven't made one for a while. 💞


----------



## mollyb44

So pretty and delicate. I love it. I will have to make one for my niece. She is expecting her first, a girl, in August.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## judeanne

Your dress and sweater are so beautiful. And the booties, too, of course.


----------



## TammyK

Beautiful!


----------



## RosD

mollyb44 said:


> So pretty and delicate. I love it. I will have to make one for my niece. She is expecting her first, a girl, in August.
> thanks for sharing.


Thank you Molly, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

judeanne said:


> Your dress and sweater are so beautiful. And the booties, too, of course.


Thank you judeanne. 💞


----------



## RosD

TammyK said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Tammy. 💞


----------



## SouthernGirl

Your outfits are very lovely and sweet.


----------



## RosD

SouthernGirl said:


> Your outfits are very lovely and sweet.


Thank you SouthernGirl.💞


----------



## Helen Hawkins

That is the nicest top down I have seen, dress and booties are beautiful too. Thank you so much for the stitch pattern.
Cheers Helen


----------



## RosD

Helen Hawkins said:


> That is the nicest top down I have seen, dress and booties are beautiful too. Thank you so much for the stitch pattern.
> Cheers Helen


Thank you Helen. You're welcome and it's a very easy stitch pattern. 💞 Ros


----------



## CrazyWoman57

Very sweet! Love the color. On my list for some day!


----------



## Hilary4

That all in one is absolutely darling. The dress is lovely too, but I really like the softer pink.


----------



## lindajaro

Beautiful work!


----------



## RosD

CrazyWoman57 said:


> Very sweet! Love the color. On my list for some day!


Thank you CrazyWoman57. 💞


----------



## RosD

Hilary4 said:


> That all in one is absolutely darling. The dress is lovely too, but I really like the softer pink.


Thank you Hilary4. 💞


----------



## RosD

lindajaro said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you lindajaro. 💞


----------



## chickkie

the pattern in the jacket and the picot edging make that pattern look completely different. You have done an excellent job and it is fit for a princess!


----------



## lexiemae

Beautiful, I love the heart pattern and will bookmark this. Thank you.


----------



## mopgenorth

so beautiful! You are one talented knitter!


----------



## bane

This is really pretty, the pattern is beautiful. &#128077;


----------



## cerdeirocas

It´s lovely!!


----------



## vershi

Wow, that looks beautiful, I must have a go at this pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

chickkie said:


> the pattern in the jacket and the picot edging make that pattern look completely different. You have done an excellent job and it is fit for a princess!


Thank you chickkie. I love making Marianna's beautiful pattern and trying different things.💞


----------



## RosD

lexiemae said:


> Beautiful, I love the heart pattern and will bookmark this. Thank you.


Thank you lexiemae. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

mopgenorth said:


> so beautiful! You are one talented knitter!


Thank you mopgenorth. 💞


----------



## RosD

BeverleyBee said:


> This is really pretty, the pattern is beautiful. 👍


Thank you Beverley. 💞


----------



## RosD

cerdeirocas said:


> It´s lovely!!


Thank you cerdeirocas. 💞


----------



## Big 7

Ros. That is the most beautiful dress. Where can I find the pattern please?. Has it been in a previous K.P. message? Your knitting is wonderful and it is nice to see that you have added a little different touch to it.


----------



## bettyirene

I love what you have done....fantastic work.


----------



## Cottongirl

Wow!!! now this is something to add to the "Lazy Daisy" garments!!! Love your pattern at the bottom section. Thos eyelets look so perfect. Maybe the way they were knitted in?


----------



## Cottongirl

the first picture . . . . could you share how or what stitch you used for the edging rows, from the garter stitch down to the edge maybe please?


----------



## RosD

vershi said:


> Wow, that looks beautiful, I must have a go at this pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you vershi, it's an easy pattern. You really must have a go, it will be gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD

Big 7 said:


> Ros. That is the most beautiful dress. Where can I find the pattern please?. Has it been in a previous K.P. message? Your knitting is wonderful and it is nice to see that you have added a little different touch to it.


Thank you Big 7. The dress is from Marianna Mel, it is a free pattern on Ravelry. It's called Starting out dress. I just changed the stocking stitch to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern and added a crochet picot edge. I hope this helps. 💞


----------



## Annu

This is exquisite,very creative,just lov lov lov it


----------



## RosD

bettyirene said:


> I love what you have done....fantastic work.


Thank you bettyirene. 💞


----------



## LizR

This is just lovely. Thank you so much for posting the pattern stitch. It adds a new dimension to a favorite design.


----------



## RosD

Cottongirl said:


> Wow!!! now this is something to add to the "Lazy Daisy" garments!!! Love your pattern at the bottom section. Thos eyelets look so perfect. Maybe the way they were knitted in?


Thank you Cottongirl. 💞


----------



## mombr4

How beautiful, you did a great job. Love the pattern you used.


----------



## Katsch

Oh my goodness Ros I love love your creation. Beautiful!


----------



## RosD

Cottongirl said:


> the first picture . . . . could you share how or what stitch you used for the edging rows, from the garter stitch down to the edge maybe please?


I hope I explain this properly. With a 3.50 crochet hook I started with the right side of the top facing me and I did 1 chain into the first stitch on the edge, next 1 double crochet, then 3 chain, then I slipped that chain back into the last double crochet stitch that I did. So between each picot I do 1 chain. Hopefully someone will explain it better.💞


----------



## RosD

Annu said:


> This is exquisite,very creative,just lov lov lov it


Thank you Annu. 💞


----------



## RosD

LizR said:


> This is just lovely. Thank you so much for posting the pattern stitch. It adds a new dimension to a favorite design.


Thank you Liz. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

mombr4 said:


> How beautiful, you did a great job. Love the pattern you used.


Thank you mombr4. 💞


----------



## RosD

Katsch said:


> Oh my goodness Ros I love love your creation. Beautiful!


Thank you so much Kathy. 💞


----------



## JessMarsh

Beautiful knitting ...the sparkle yarn is lovely


----------



## grma16

Beautiful job.


----------



## RosD

JessMarsh said:


> Beautiful knitting ...the sparkle yarn is lovely


Thank you Jess. 💞


----------



## RosD

grma16 said:


> Beautiful job.


Thank you grma16. 💞


----------



## leannab

Great job, Ros. Marianna Mel will be thrilled to see this beauty!

Have you seen her latest patterns, below is a link to one of them.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kinzie-baby-top

There's also another little cardigan called 'little Jay' preemie cardigan but admin won't allow me to post links to any more.

Leanna x


----------



## Big 7

Ros Your crochet in your I.D. picture looks terrific. Obviously a very talented knitter and crocheter. We "meet" some clever people on this site. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## osagerev

Darling little dress.


----------



## TabathaJoy

Beautiful!


----------



## tweeter

that is a adorable set


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> Great job, Ros. Marianna Mel will be thrilled to see this beauty!
> 
> Have you seen her latest patterns, below is a link to one of them.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kinzie-baby-top
> 
> There's also another little cardigan called 'little Jay' preemie cardigan but admin won't allow me to post links to any more.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you Leanna, I will check them out. 💞 Ros


----------



## guen12

This is exactly what creativity can lead to. The discussion of this was discussed on an earlier thread. This is an example showing someone taking a basic pattern and creating her version. Well done.


----------



## RosD

Big 7 said:


> Ros Your crochet in your I.D. picture looks terrific. Obviously a very talented knitter and crocheter. We "meet" some clever people on this site. Thanks for sharing your work.


Thank you, you're welcome, but that Shawl wrapped around the teddy bear is knitted. 💞


----------



## RosD

osagerev said:


> Darling little dress.


Thank you osagerev. 💞


----------



## RosD

TabathaJoy said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you TabathaJoy. 💞


----------



## RosD

tweeter said:


> that is a adorable set


Thank you tweeter. 💞


----------



## RosD

guen12 said:


> This is exactly what creativity can lead to. The discussion of this was discussed on an earlier thread. This is an example showing someone taking a basic pattern and creating her version. Well done.


Thank you guen12. 💞


----------



## chrisjac

You are terrific! Love your work!
Chistine


----------



## Glennis

Wow, that is gorgeous.


----------



## karenh

Wow! That's beautiful work!


----------



## harter0310

Very pretty and sure love the pink!


----------



## Dlclose

You are so very clever! I love it!


----------



## Downsouth Knitter

So, SO pretty! I also enjoy Mariana Mel patterns and you've added beautiful extra touches. Very talented.


----------



## RosD

chrisjac said:


> You are terrific! Love your work!
> Chistine


Thank you Christine. 💞


----------



## Valjean

Your work is simply beautiful,just love the pattern in your dress and jacket.


----------



## RosD

Glennis said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous.


Thank you Glennis. 💞


----------



## RosD

karenh said:


> Wow! That's beautiful work!


Thank you Karen. 💞


----------



## RosD

harter0310 said:


> Very pretty and sure love the pink!


Thank you harter0310. 💞


----------



## RosD

Dlclose said:


> You are so very clever! I love it!


Thank you Di. 💞


----------



## RosD

Downsouth Knitter said:


> So, SO pretty! I also enjoy Mariana Mel patterns and you've added beautiful extra touches. Very talented.


Thank you Downsouth Knitter.💞


----------



## RosD

Valjean said:


> Your work is simply beautiful,just love the pattern in your dress and jacket.


Thank you Valjean. 💞


----------



## JoRae

Sooo cute. Love the color and the pattern is just beautiful. The sweet little shoes just top it off. Thank you for sharing the heart pattern.


----------



## davislady

Beautiful


----------



## sage river

very pretty


----------



## Happycamper

That is so beautiful! Thanks for including the pattern... I have saved that for a future outfit! Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chinalake66

Prettiest one I have seen so far!


----------



## RosD

JoRae said:


> Sooo cute. Love the color and the pattern is just beautiful. The sweet little shoes just top it off. Thank you for sharing the heart pattern.


Thank you JoRae. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

davislady said:


> Beautiful


Thank you davislady. 💞


----------



## RosD

sage river said:


> very pretty


Thank you sage river. 💞


----------



## RustyDog

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KJKnitCro

Adorable, beautiful, splendid top down! Soooo pretty! Your personal touches take this top to another level, as others have already said.


----------



## sjbowers

Totally awesome!


----------



## mamiepooh

RosD said:


> I made this All in one top down and booties in Peter Pan DK. It has a sparkly thread through the yarn. The stitch pattern is called Inverted Hearts and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I was making it to match the dress, however it is a completely different dye lot so I will make another dress to match the All in one top. It is a much prettier shade than the dress. A big thank you to Marianna Mel, I love her patterns. 💞
> 
> ETA I forgot to say the All in one top is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. 💞


Absolutely beautiful. My favorite among all.


----------



## RosD

Happycamper said:


> That is so beautiful! Thanks for including the pattern... I have saved that for a future outfit! Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Happycamper. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

chinalake66 said:


> Prettiest one I have seen so far!


Thank you chinalake66. 💞


----------



## RosD

RustyDog said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you RustyDog. 💞


----------



## LindaH

Oh! That is so pretty!! I love those hearts!


----------



## RosD

KJKnitCro said:


> Adorable, beautiful, splendid top down! Soooo pretty! Your personal touches take this top to another level, as others have already said.


Thank you so much KJKnitCro. 💞


----------



## RosD

sjbowers said:


> Totally awesome!


Thank you sjbowers. 💞


----------



## RosD

mamiepooh said:


> Absolutely beautiful. My favorite among all.


Thank you mamiepooh. 💞


----------



## RosD

LindaH said:


> Oh! That is so pretty!! I love those hearts!


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## Gramma Bunny

Your work is gorgeous. I am green with jealousy, really GREEN. I am, at the present, knitting a baby blanket. It's the first knitting I've done in 50 years. I switched to crocheting when I was pregnant with my daughter because I wanted to make something lacy and crocheting is easier for me to keep track of. I can only mess up one stitch at a time. I have these top down patterns printed out and I can't wait to finish the blanket in order to start one. I even bought needles in the round. Thanks for sharing your photo.


----------



## Wroclawnice

That is beautiful wish I had a granddaughter


----------



## jberg

Oh, my! This is just lovely. No other words for it. Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful set! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TY so much for including the pattern for the stitches. I've been wanting to do one of these (or a dozen) and this might get me going. your work is just lovely!


----------



## rjazz

I remember seeing this as an alternate pattern...nice to see it "in person"


----------



## Blinda

Beautiful. So sweet.


----------



## knitnut1939

Such a lovely job & many thanks for the inverted heart pattern so pretty


----------



## Susan Marie

The dress and shoes are adorable. What a great job you did!


----------



## Grandma11

So very pretty


----------



## mmg

I am in love with these!


----------



## RosD

Gramma Bunny said:


> Your work is gorgeous. I am green with jealousy, really GREEN. I am, at the present, knitting a baby blanket. It's the first knitting I've done in 50 years. I switched to crocheting when I was pregnant with my daughter because I wanted to make something lacy and crocheting is easier for me to keep track of. I can only mess up one stitch at a time. I have these top down patterns printed out and I can't wait to finish the blanket in order to start one. I even bought needles in the round. Thanks for sharing your photo.


Thank you Gramma Bunny, I look forward to seeing your blanket when finished and your top down. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## Metrogal

LOVE it! I'm going to do that on my next All in one. Beautiful


----------



## yona

Very pretty....lovely work and love the color.


----------



## jackie1595

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pocahontas

Wow, Ros --- so delicately beautiful. The heart pattern is lovely, thanks for sharing that. 
The crocheted picot edging gives it so much femininity. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn

Lovely in pink - love the stitch pattern!  Ann


----------



## sls 449

Just beautiful !


----------



## RosD

Wroclawnice said:


> That is beautiful wish I had a granddaughter


Thank you Wroclawnice. Maybe you could make it anyway, there's always a little baby girl somewhere that you might like to gift it to. 💞


----------



## RosD

jberg said:


> Oh, my! This is just lovely. No other words for it. Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


Thank you jberg. 💞


----------



## RosD

Naneast said:


> Beautiful set! :thumbup:


Thank you Naneast. 💞


----------



## RosD

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY so much for including the pattern for the stitches. I've been wanting to do one of these (or a dozen) and this might get me going. your work is just lovely!


Thank you Kansa g-ma, you're welcome, I love making these tops. 💞


----------



## RosD

rjazz said:


> I remember seeing this as an alternate pattern...nice to see it "in person"


Thank you rjazz. 💞


----------



## RosD

Blinda said:


> Beautiful. So sweet.


Thank you Blinda. 💞


----------



## RosD

knitnut1939 said:


> Such a lovely job & many thanks for the inverted heart pattern so pretty


Thank you knitnut, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

Susan Marie said:


> The dress and shoes are adorable. What a great job you did!


Thank you Susan. 💞


----------



## RosD

Grandma11 said:


> So very pretty


Thank you Grandma11.💞


----------



## RosD

mmg said:


> I am in love with these!


Thank you mmg. 💞


----------



## RosD

Metrogal said:


> LOVE it! I'm going to do that on my next All in one. Beautiful


Thank youMetrogal, I look forward to seeing it. It's a lovely easy pattern. 💞


----------



## RosD

yona said:


> Very pretty....lovely work and love the color.


Thank you Yona. 💞


----------



## RosD

jackie1595 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you Jackie. 💞


----------



## RosD

Pocahontas said:


> Wow, Ros --- so delicately beautiful. The heart pattern is lovely, thanks for sharing that.
> The crocheted picot edging gives it so much femininity. Great job. :thumbup:


Thank you Pocahontas, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

GrammaAnn said:


> Lovely in pink - love the stitch pattern!  Ann


Thank you GrammaAnn. 💞


----------



## RosD

sls 449 said:


> Just beautiful !


Thank you sls 449. 💞


----------



## Island Sue

Love them both, you did a great job!


----------



## RosD

Island Sue said:


> Love them both, you did a great job!


Thank you Island Sue. 💞


----------



## DebraSundhausen

Love the pattern in the second one.


----------



## gordon000

Please, I would very, very much like to know what the YARN is that you used with the Glitter, sparkle? So VERY beautiful.


----------



## RosD

DebraSundhausen said:


> Love the pattern in the second one.


Thank you Debra, I used the same stitch pattern for the top and the dress. 💞


----------



## Neeterbug

Love your sweater...the bottom of the sweater pattern is really nice...great job.


----------



## RosD

gordon000 said:


> Please, I would very, very much like to know what the YARN is that you used with the Glitter, sparkle? So VERY beautiful.


Thank you gordon000.💞


----------



## RosD

Neeterbug said:


> Love your sweater...the bottom of the sweater pattern is really nice...great job.


Thank you Neeterbug. 💞


----------



## DebraSundhausen

I guess it is the color of the dress. It just stands out.


----------



## gordon000

Thank you so very much for letting me know the yarn. I gotta have some of that for my next baby baby things!!


RosD said:


> Thank you gordon000.💞


----------



## RosD

DebraSundhausen said:


> I guess it is the color of the dress. It just stands out.


It does have a sparkly thread running through it. 💞 there are a few other colours in the sparkly range, the mauve is very pretty and the green. 💞


----------



## Nanpem

Your work is gorgeous! I love all three pieces?


----------



## KateWood

fit for a princess


----------



## Hazel Anne

Lovely work.


----------



## Needlesgalore

So sweet and I love the color. Lucky little one.


----------



## whitetail

Beautiful, love it


----------



## settermom

One of the loveliest I have seen. Beautifully knit. Love the shade of pink.


----------



## Tigerfrilly

Beautiful work, it's stunning


----------



## Byrdgal

Absolutely gorgeous!! I love the beautiful shade of pink and all the changes you have made!!! Do you have to add or change number of stitches for the bottom half to make that pattern??


----------



## Kiwiflynn

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## marianna mel

Marianna here  ........

Just love your knitting! Very pretty. 
:thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## knit1purl1

Gorgeous, I love them all. I must have a go. Thank you for sharing. Any Mum would be delighted to dress her baby in them.


----------



## KnitNorth

That's really beautiful. Love everything about it.


----------



## mochamarie

Just darling! I have a question. I've made the all in one only once, but I thought the arm openings were too small. Someone said to add 4 stitches to each arm, but how and where? 

Also, how did you add your stitches for the skirt part? Do you increase evenly across or what? Hope you don't mind me asking questions. I'm not too experienced at knitting.


----------



## NanaMc

How precious!


----------



## carol12

Very nice work,it looks like a totally different pattern? Great job&#128077;&#127995;I wish my brain would work like yours, I always need a pattern to follow.


----------



## cdanzinger

I'm on my third top and just love your variation.. such a beautiful top you've incorporated.. Question, do you begin the inverted heart stitch after the yolk portion? Am ordering that yarn,,,so pretty.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Keepmeinstitches

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Evie RM

I love the inverted heart pattern. I have made 3 of these top down sweaters which are so much fun to make. The next one I may try this pattern. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Robyn52

The top and dress are beautiful. I'm yet to finish my top. The pink is so soft. Love the booties


----------



## DonnieK

What a beautiful set you have made. Love that upside down heart pattern. I seem to like the pink with the shiny thread running through it. And, the all in one is just wonderful. Your knitting is so smoothe and neat.


----------



## 81brighteyes

RosD said:


> Thank you KnittingNut. I do love to play around with Marianna's beautiful patterns. I'm always thinking what else can I do that will look pretty.&#55357;&#56478;


Well, you certainly did it! I just love this and wish I could think of something as you do. Beautiful!


----------



## RosD

gordon000 said:


> Thank you so very much for letting me know the yarn. I gotta have some of that for my next baby baby things!!


You're welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD

Nanpem said:


> Your work is gorgeous! I love all three pieces?


Thank you Nanpem. 💞


----------



## RosD

KateWood said:


> fit for a princess


Thank you KateWood. 💞


----------



## RosD

Hazel Anne said:


> Lovely work.


Thank you Hazel Anne. 💞


----------



## RosD

Needlesgalore said:


> So sweet and I love the color. Lucky little one.


Thank you Needlesgalore. 💞


----------



## RosD

whitetail said:


> Beautiful, love it


Thank you whitetail. 💞


----------



## RosD

settermom said:


> One of the loveliest I have seen. Beautifully knit. Love the shade of pink.


Thank you settermom. 💞


----------



## RosD

Tigerfrilly said:


> Beautiful work, it's stunning


Thank you Tigerfrilly. 💞


----------



## Jeanette9

gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Byrdgal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I love the beautiful shade of pink and all the changes you have made!!! Do you have to add or change number of stitches for the bottom half to make that pattern??


Thank you Byrdgal. Yes I do change the amount of stitches to fit the stitch pattern if I need to. In this case I did the six month size and to fit the Inverted Heart stitch pattern I needed to add an extra 6 stitches. Sometimes depending on the pattern I choose for the bottom part, I increase or decrease a couple of stitches.💞 For the last increase row before I start the lace pattern I work out many stitches I need, minus the stitches for the band and then increase evenly across the row. I hope this helps.💞


----------



## RosD

Kiwiflynn said:


> Beautiful knitting!


Thank you Kiwiflynn. 💞


----------



## RosD

marianna mel said:


> Marianna here  ........
> 
> Just love your knitting! Very pretty.
> :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


Thank you Marianna, I love your patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD

knit1purl1 said:


> Gorgeous, I love them all. I must have a go. Thank you for sharing. Any Mum would be delighted to dress her baby in them.


Thank you knit1purl1, you're welcome, it's a pretty pattern and easy too. I am looking forward to seeing yours when finished. 💞


----------



## RosD

KnitNorth said:


> That's really beautiful. Love everything about it.


Thank you KnitNorth. 💞


----------



## RosD

mochamarie said:


> Just darling! I have a question. I've made the all in one only once, but I thought the arm openings were too small. Someone said to add 4 stitches to each arm, but how and where?
> 
> Also, how did you add your stitches for the skirt part? Do you increase evenly across or what? Hope you don't mind me asking questions. I'm not too experienced at knitting.


Thank you mochamarie. I don't add any stitches there so I'm not sure. If you PM the designer Marianna Mel, she will answer your questions. Some people cast off the underarm stitches on a bigger needle. I don't mind you asking questions. This forum is for asking questions and there is always help at hand and someone will always have an answer. I love it!!!

Yes I do change the amount of stitches to fit the stitch pattern if I need to. In this case I did the six month size and to fit the Inverted Heart stitch pattern I needed to add an extra 6 stitches. Sometimes depending on the pattern I choose for the bottom part I decrease a couple of stitches. For the last increase row before I start the lace pattern I work out many stitches I need, minus the stitches for the band and then increase evenly across the row. I hope this helps.💞


----------



## RosD

NanaMc said:


> How precious!


Thank you NanaMc. 💞


----------



## New Oma

absolutely gorgeous, I just love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

carol12 said:


> Very nice work,it looks like a totally different pattern? Great job👍🏻I wish my brain would work like yours, I always need a pattern to follow.


Thank you Carol. It's easy, when you get to the skirt part choose a lovely stitch pattern, look at it upside down because you are knitting top down. Check how many stitches are in the stitch pattern. If it's multiples of 10+1 then for this size it's perfect. If it's not going to fit I just increase or decrease a couple of stitches in that final increase row before you start something pretty. I really hope this makes sense. 💞 if you have any trouble with it please contact me.💞


----------



## RosD

cdanzinger said:


> I'm on my third top and just love your variation.. such a beautiful top you've incorporated.. Question, do you begin the inverted heart stitch after the yolk portion? Am ordering that yarn,,,so pretty.. Blessings, Cathy


Thank you Cathy. Yes after the yoke and the last increase of stitches. Don't forget on the 6month size I added an extra 6 stitches.💞


----------



## RosD

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you Keepmeinstitches. 💞


----------



## RosD

Evie RM said:


> I love the inverted heart pattern. I have made 3 of these top down sweaters which are so much fun to make. The next one I may try this pattern. Thanks for posting it.


Thank you Evie, you're welcome, I would love to see it when finished. 💞


----------



## RosD

Robyn52 said:


> The top and dress are beautiful. I'm yet to finish my top. The pink is so soft. Love the booties


Thank you Robyn. 💞


----------



## RosD

DonnieK said:


> What a beautiful set you have made. Love that upside down heart pattern. I seem to like the pink with the shiny thread running through it. And, the all in one is just wonderful. Your knitting is so smoothe and neat.


Thank you so much Donnie, it's so lovely to hear from you. I hope you are okay. Please give your darling Maxwell a hug from me.💞


----------



## RosD

81brighteyes said:


> Well, you certainly did it! I just love this and wish I could think of something as you do. Beautiful!


Thank you 81brighteyes. I just pick a pretty stitch pattern and adjust the stitch count by a couple of stitches, in this case I added an extra 6 stitches to make it fit. 💞


----------



## RosD

Jeanette9 said:


> gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jeanette. 💞


----------



## Big 7

A pretty little fairy - pretty in pink and I bet it is her favourite colour. Isn't it a delight to make something for someone who appreciates your work.


----------



## RosD

Big 7 said:


> A pretty little fairy - pretty in pink and I bet it is her favourite colour. Isn't it a delight to make something for someone who appreciates your work.


Thank you Big7, she is gorgeous and yes she loves pink. Yes it is delightful when your work is appreciated and they do, Kate and her sister Sophie love the dolls shawls I made for them. 💞


----------



## maryannn

What a cute little dress and booties. Lovely color and looks so soft.


----------



## RosD

maryannn said:


> What a cute little dress and booties. Lovely color and looks so soft.


Thank you Maryannn. 💞


----------



## yogandi

Nice modification! Beautiful work!


----------



## Heartseas

Really Lovely and thank you for the pattern


----------



## RosD

yogandi said:


> Nice modification! Beautiful work!


Thank you yogandi. 💞


----------



## RosD

Heartseas said:


> Really Lovely and thank you for the pattern


Thank you Heartseas. You're welcome. 💞


----------



## blackat99

Lovely work! The stitch looks great with it!


----------



## RosD

blackat99 said:


> Lovely work! The stitch looks great with it!


Thank you Letitia. 💞


----------



## Evie RM

I just finished crocheting a picot edge on the top I just made. I did the whole yoke in the picot edge right to the button band. It looks really nice. Now I need to make a matching headband.


----------



## RosD

Evie RM said:


> I just finished crocheting a picot edge on the top I just made. I did the whole yoke in the picot edge right to the button band. It looks really nice. Now I need to make a matching headband.


That sounds so beautiful, I can't wait to see it Evie. 💞


----------



## ladymjc

Exquisite!!! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## RosD

ladymjc said:


> Exquisite!!! Thanks for sharing..


Thank you ladymjc, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## Suseeque

So pretty!


----------



## RosD

Suseeque said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Suseeque. 💞


----------



## cgcharles

So delicate. Beautiful.


----------



## RosD

cgcharles said:


> So delicate. Beautiful.


Thank you cgcharles. 💞


----------



## knitpat

that is just too too cute!


----------



## RosD

knitpat said:


> that is just too too cute!


Thank you knitpat. 💞


----------



## Evie RM

RosD said:


> That sounds so beautiful, I can't wait to see it Evie. 💞


I still have to sew on the buttons and then block it. I also have to make the headband. I am not great at posting pictures, but will give it a try when I am done.


----------



## soneka

The inverted hearts really make this topdown special! Nice knitting!


----------



## Linda Haworth

Ros,

Oh my you have done it again. That is truly beautiful. What a wonderful talent you have. Always enjoy seeing your beautiful designs. Again Happy Mother's Day. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## RosD

Evie RM said:


> I still have to sew on the buttons and then block it. I also have to make the headband. I am not great at posting pictures, but will give it a try when I am done.


That would be great Evie, looking forward to it. 💞


----------



## RosD

soneka said:


> The inverted hearts really make this topdown special! Nice knitting!


Thank you soneka. 💞


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> 
> Oh my you have done it again. That is truly beautiful. What a wonderful talent you have. Always enjoy seeing your beautiful designs. Again Happy Mother's Day. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you so much, Happy Mother's Day to you too. You're welcome. 💞 Ros


----------



## hajra

Adorable!


----------



## RosD

hajra said:


> Adorable!


Thank you hajra. 💞


----------



## Bisknit

Very pretty.


----------



## knitonashingle

bostonbean2 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work. The inverted heart with the picot edge really does take it to another level.


I agree !!!!

:lol:


----------



## dogsfriend

Very neat and precious knitting ! You did a gorgeous work ! Very good choice of patterns and colors ! Congrats !


----------



## RosD

Bisknit said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Bisknit.💞


----------



## RosD

knitonashingle said:


> I agree !!!!
> 
> :lol:


Thank you knitonashingle. 💞


----------



## RosD

dogsfriend said:


> Very neat and precious knitting ! You did a gorgeous work ! Very good choice of patterns and colors ! Congrats !


Thank you dogsfriend. 💞


----------



## TabathaJoy

beautiful


----------



## RosD

TabathaJoy said:


> beautiful


Thank you TabathaJoy. 💞


----------



## teachk1p1

The sweater is beautiful. Do you have the pattern for it?
Brenda


----------



## RosD

teachk1p1 said:


> The sweater is beautiful. Do you have the pattern for it?
> Brenda


Thank you Brenda. Welcome to KP. The sweater is All in one top down by Marianna Mel. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. You might have to join, but it is free also. I just changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Inverted hearts stitch pattern. The details are on the first page of this post. I also crocheted a little picot edge on the armholes and hemline. I hope this helps. 💞 Ros


----------



## Eneida

Does anyone have the knitting instructions to this dress? My granddaughter would look beautiful wearing it.


----------



## vershi

Eneida said:


> Does anyone have the knitting instructions to this dress? My granddaughter would look beautiful wearing it.


The answer is above your message, hope you find it ok.


----------



## RosD

vershi said:


> The answer is above your message, hope you find it ok.


Thank you vershi. 💞 Ros


----------



## vershi

RosD said:


> Thank you vershi. 💞 Ros


That's ok, its a beautiful stitch pattern you have used, I am going to try this one out.


----------



## Swedenme

It's beautiful Ros . I was just wondering what you had been knitting


----------



## destiny516ab

Lovely


----------



## RosD

vershi said:


> That's ok, its a beautiful stitch pattern you have used, I am going to try this one out.


Thank you vershi, I love that stitch pattern. I look forward to seeing yours when finished. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Ros . I was just wondering what you had been knitting


Thank you so much Sonja, I made these quite some time time ago. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD

destiny516ab said:


> Lovely


Thank you destiny516ab. 💞


----------



## kacey66

Your set is so beautiful!


----------



## deexer

Baby clothes are always the cutest, especially little girls.


----------



## RosD

kacey66 said:


> Your set is so beautiful!


Thank you kacey66. 💞


----------



## RosD

deexer said:


> Baby clothes are always the cutest, especially little girls.


Thank you deexer, I love knitting baby clothes. 💞


----------



## Mousseline9

Hi, i'm new to this site. Could someone tell me how to get this beautiful cardigan pattern? :sm24:


----------



## Mousseline9

oops it took me off the page I was so you won't know which one i'm talking about...lol The little pink cardigan and dress with inverted hearts.


----------



## Miri

All so beautiful, stunning work!


----------



## RosD

Mousseline9 said:


> oops it took me off the page I was so you won't know which one i'm talking about...lol The little pink cardigan and dress with inverted hearts.


Hi Mousseline9, welcome to KP. The cardigan is the All in one top down and the dress is Starting out dress, both by Marianna Mel. They are free patterns on Ravelry, which is free to join.????


----------



## RosD

Miri said:


> All so beautiful, stunning work!


Thank you Miri. ????


----------



## Mousseline9

Thank you RosD! i will check it out...


----------



## RosD

Mousseline9 said:


> Thank you RosD! i will check it out...


You're welcome!!! ????


----------



## deves

Beautiful, where can I get the pattern for the whole dress?


----------



## Happycamper

More beautiful little creations from you, Ros. Thanks for including the stitch patterns too....that's so helpful!


----------



## RosD

deves said:


> Beautiful, where can I get the pattern for the whole dress?


Thank you deves. The dress is called Starting Out Knitted Baby Dress by Marianna Mel. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. I just changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern and added a crochet picot edging.????


----------



## RosD

Happycamper said:


> More beautiful little creations from you, Ros. Thanks for including the stitch patterns too....that's so helpful!


Thank you Happycamper, you're welcome. ????


----------



## talley

How can I get pattern for the inverted heart dress. My email [email protected]


----------



## RosD

talley said:


> How can I get pattern for the inverted heart dress. My email [email protected]


 The dress is called Starting Out Knitted Baby Dress by Marianna Mel. It is a free pattern on Ravelry. I just changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern and added a crochet picot edging. The stitch pattern I used is on the original post on page 1. ???? I hope this helps. ????


----------



## Liz-Marie

Absolutely beautiful...... Is there any way to get the basic pattern for the dress (I want to know how many stitches to put on)


----------



## Liz-Marie

I did go and look on Ravelry but it's not free any more


----------



## RosD

Liz-Marie said:


> I did go and look on Ravelry but it's not free any more


Hi Liz, I didn't realize the pattern wasn't free anymore. I had a look on Ravelry, It's £1.50 GBP or about AU$2.54????


----------



## KnittingNerd

How adorable! Ive made this before the button down one Ive been thinking how to make it a dress. Its so cute


----------



## Liz-Marie

I am from South Africa and don't have a credit card so I can't purchase the pattern :-(


----------



## ckrestc

How do I get the pattern?


----------



## RosD

ckrestc said:


> How do I get the pattern?


I didn't realize the pattern wasn't free anymore. I had a look on Ravelry, It's £1.50 GBP or about AU$2.54 ????


----------



## anne midwood

Gorgeous , lovely colour too Anne


----------



## BobzMum

So cute, and the crochet edging works well


----------



## knitnut1939

So sweet & a lovely job knitting


----------



## Big 7

Beautiful dress Could you please tell me what the abbreviiation yfm means


----------



## Deegle

That's just the prettiest little dress.


----------



## Grannie maggie

Beautiful work :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitnut1939

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## RosD

Big 7 said:


> Beautiful dress Could you please tell me what the abbreviiation yfm means


Thank you. Yfrn means yarn forward round needle. It's making an extra stitch like a yarn over. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## valhall

just found your pink inverted hearts little outfit love it and is it easy to do start at the neck and work down do you x


----------



## RosD

valhall said:


> just found your pink inverted hearts little outfit love it and is it easy to do start at the neck and work down do you x


Thank you. Yes it is knitted from the neck down, it's an easy pattern, but if you need any help at all, just ask. ???? Ros x


----------



## kusumbudhwar

It is gorgeous. I’m inspired to knit one straight away.


----------



## RosD

kusumbudhwar said:


> It is gorgeous. I'm inspired to knit one straight away.


Thank you Kusum, I'm looking forward to seeing yours when finished. ????


----------

